
Google Claims a Quantum Breakthrough That Could Change Computing - mitchbob
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/23/technology/quantum-computing-google.html
======
Ajedi32
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21043659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21043659)

Is there anything new in this article, or is it just a repeat of what we
already learned last month?

------
xiphias2
It would be great if they could start to publish benchmark results for Shor's
algorithm if the conputer is able to run it, even if the results are not exact
at this point.

~~~
scottlocklin
They absolutely can't publish benchmark results for Shor; their architecture
can't run it at all. This is Google and IBM's marketing departments duking it
out for ... reasons. IBM has physics on their side.

~~~
fooker
>IBM has physics on their side.

What do you mean by this?

------
forthehorde
Damn really hate those "subscribe to read", maybe there's a link to this
article without the need to subscribe?

~~~
JDEW
You can read NYT articles in a private browser window.

~~~
scottlocklin
Not any more.

~~~
dubya
Actually, you can again. At least in Safari with Wipr installed. They're doing
an overlay at the bottom of the window instead of just blocking the whole
thing.

~~~
forthehorde
Thanks, will try that

------
mav3rick
Amazing feat ! Kudos to all involved.

